# no hummingbirds ??



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just spent two weeks out of the last four in Gladwin. Last year our feeder was constantly busy with Hbirds.

This year we had ONE visit (on Mem Day weekend) and 'nada since then. We've tried fresh nectar + weak solution + a stronger solution; all to no avail. Even switched brands of nectar. Feeder is in same location and is clean. No sprays or pesticides to blame it on. 

Anyone else notice a drop in bird numbers this year ??

Come to think of it. This year we've not had a single paper wasp nest to deal with. Most years we tackle a dozen such nests on the pole barn every time we go north.

Skinks, garter and toad numbers seem to be about normal

Anyone else?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I believe I have more this year.......almost constant activity at my feeder the past 3 weeks.........both males and females.........

Lots of oriole activity the past two weeks........went through an entire jar of grape jelly already........hungry buggers.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

This spring/summer is quite a bit different than last year. Maybe there are more flowers this year by you. This growing season has started better than any in recent memory.


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would really like to see more birds around my house, I see cardinals, and a few others but I would like to hold them there, other than regular old bird seed what can i put out to attract birds to my yard?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mike ,
Hummer numbers are about the same - but there seems to be a lack of butterflies around the butterfly weed , no Zebra Swallow Tails or Monarchs that I've seen.......


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have lots, Mike, but no more this year than in previous years. 

Maybe there's lots of red, orange, pink flowers around you? Maybe your neighbors are feeding?

I don't trust the nectar, I've heard it's hard on their livers/kidneys, so I feed boiled sugar water, 4 parts water, 1 part sugar...change it every week or so. Just changed it tonight, as a matter of fact. I have two feeders this year, both are busy. 

My neighbor uses the nectar, and tells me they hardly see any hummers. So maybe that's it-try boiled sugar water.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I agree on the store bought nectar not working well. Tried it once and hummer activity really dropped, went back to boiled sugar water and lot's of hummers. Their seems to be more around here this year.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

bowhunter1670 said:


> I would really like to see more birds around my house, I see cardinals, and a few others but I would like to hold them there, other than regular old bird seed what can i put out to attract birds to my yard?


The better your birdseed, the better your birds will be.
Stay away from the high millet and cracked corn content seeds and get the better blends such as cardinal blend or something with a lot of black oil sunflower seeds.
Also water is a great attractant this time of year.
This has been one of my best years ever for birds, with many youngsters coming to the feeders of late.
Also keep your feeders protected from overhead predators and the birds will feel more secure.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

I am in the bird feeding business, I own a store that specializes in the feeding, attracting and watching of wild birds.

Every year I have people come in and say its the worst year they have ever had for hummers, and others tell me its the best year ever. Its hard to say why, but they tend to move about and some people get more then normal and others get left out. Don't give up you never know when they might discover your feeder. If not now maybe at migration time and you might see 8 hummingbirds eating at once.

Clear commercial nectars are safe for hummingbirds. They are a convenience and that is what I tell my customers. I have seen ads for the nectars with minerals and vitamins added. Completely unnecessary and possibly not good for the birds. They do not get their needed minerals and vitamins from natural nectars. They get them from the large numbers of bugs they eat every day. Anyone who tries to sell you a special nectar that is better for the birds is selling you snake oil. Died nectars are also not a great idea, the birds don't need the red die and it may cause problems such as tumors. 

Seed for attracting good birds. Different seeds attract different birds. Lots of millet and you get lots of sparrows and cowbirds. Be aware that Milo is a grain that is in lots of seed blends. No songbird in Michigan will eat Milo. Yet its the #1 ingredient in the cheap blends. While you are looking at the ingredients be aware songbirds also don't want wheat, oats or "other grain products" in the bird feeder.

If you put out a good blend with lots of sunflowers, and still want to get different birds. Peanuts are a great food for birds, as are suets.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

They have really turned on the last few days with this hot weather, we have used store bought nectar and home made sugar water but they seem to prefer the red and purple petunias and peonies we have on the deck.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have two giant bushes of Trumpet Vine, and they are in full bloom - and I have not seen a single Hummer at them, yet. Tons of bees, though.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Certain brands of nectar work better than others. My neighbor and I did a test one year. We would run different brands, including homemade, against one another. When one would outperform another, that person would stay with the winner till we had another outperform it. Perky Pet won. Thats all we use anymore. Oh and when one had a winner, the other would have very few visitors. Sounds like your neighbor has one of those winners.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

We have used the boiled water and sugar for over 20 years and have always had lots of activity at the feeders. The only thing I have seen this year is they were a few weeks behind the normal for arriving this spring. Remember to clean the feeders prior to refilling to ensure the health of the birds.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

We've had a solitary female at our feeder intermittently this summer. 
Last year was the worst for us as we never saw a bird while the summer before that, we had two pair working the feeder.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't know what is happening, but I believe something is. Two years ago we went through 40 pounds of sugar in three feeders. Last year it was maybe half that. This year, I added a fourth feeder and have used 10# of sugar. I have had a phenomenal year for Orioles. We've gone through almost 190 ounces of Grape Preserves.:yikes: This is the first year we've had fledglings coming to the feeder. Neither one of our Trumpet Vines has bloomed yet, however everything else is popping like crazy. FRANK


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

lotsa hummies here...better than normal


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

No hummer's here this year either, after a banner year last year, my Oriole didn't come back this year either...

A couple of oddballs showed up this year though,, wren's,, and the yellow finches after a long absence.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

All the orioles must be at my place. I have three lids nailed to my deck rail, and can't keep them full w/grape jelly.......just a little while ago I had 5 orioles at one time feeding, 3 young-uns and 2 adults..........just went into town and bought another 32 oz jar of jelly......:lol: But I have a bigger problem as the last 2 nights I have had a big fat ol **** decide it was a nice treat for him to walk the rail and lap up what jelly is remaining......2 times I have shot him in the butt with a pellet gun from 10 ft and barely registers with him..........more drastic measures are in order......:evilsmile


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Interesting to here everyone's bird sightings. Here at my place in SE Kent Co. Hummers normal, Wrens didn't return after many years with 4 houses filled, indigo buntings are down, Orioles are thick at least 3 of each sex, and the biggest surprise would be our rose-breasted grosbeaks we usually have 4 or so, we've got at least a dozen and it's not unusually to have 8 in at a time.

As for the *****, I've found they like the taste of brown headed cow birds, so I try and leave him some, which takes the pressure off my feaders a bit.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> I have lots, Mike, but no more this year than in previous years.
> 
> Maybe there's lots of red, orange, pink flowers around you? Maybe your neighbors are feeding?
> 
> ...


I use the same mixture but I don't boil and the hummers just love it.
I have about the same numbers but I have noticed more males than usual. On a flower note we did not have any Trilliums come up this year and bloom and my Jack In the Pulpits did very poor. I didn't see much in the way of columbine either.


----------

